# ما الفرق بين Project Management & Construction Management ؟؟



## ghazy12 (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

انا اخوكم محمد غازي, عضو جديد بينكم و لي الشرف بالتأكيد لأن هذا المنتدى من المنتديات الرائده في مجال الهندسه بما يحتويه من معلومات قيمه جداا و ذلك بفضل الأعضاء الكرام ذوي الخبراات الواسعه ما شاء الله...

انا مهندس مدني متخرج عام 2008 من مصر و من عشاق مجال ادارة المشروعات بشكل عام, و الهندسيه بشكل خاص نظراً لمجال دراستي...

كنت انوي بعد الاستخاره بإذن الله ان اتقدم للحصول على شهادة معتمده في مجال ادارة المشروعات و لكن وجدت نفسي امام حيره (اعتقد انها غير مبرره) لكن اود ان اتوخى الحذر في هذا القرار لأنه مصيري بالنسبه لي و لا يصح ان اخطئ في قرار يخص مستقبلي ان شاء الله...

هذه الحيره باختصار شديد جداا هي اني لا اجد اي فارق بين مسمى (Project Management) و (Construction Management)..!!!

....ما خاب من استشار....

هل بالفعل لا يوجد بينهم فارق كما اعتقد, ام ان هناك فارق فعلا و ما هو..؟؟ و هل هو جوهري او مؤثر؟؟

انوي تحضير هذه الشهاده بإذن الله خارج مصر, و بنسبه كبيره جداا استقريت على تحضيرها في كندا ان شاء الله...

اسم الشهاده... (Ontario Graduate Certificate in Project Management) بالتعاون مع PMI و بنظام النقاط و يمكن تحويلها

و الاخرى (Construction Management Certificate) و ليست بالتعاون مع PMI للأسف

لكن كلاهما دراسه لمدة سنه واحده فقط (2 Semesters)

هل يكفي شهاده معتمده في مجال ادارة المشروعات من كليه في كندا و بالتعاون مع PMI, بالطبع + درجة البكالوريوس التي حصلت عليها, ام تحضير دبلومه افضل..؟؟؟

آآآآسف جدا جدااا على كثرة اسئلتي, و لكني في حيره و يجب ان اتخذ قرار بشكل سريع جداا لمراسلة الجامعه او الكليه و عمل الاجراءات اللازمه للسفر ان شاء الله...

شكراا مقدما لكل الردود و المساعدات, و جزاكم الله كل الخير

اخوكم محمد...


----------



## محمد حسبو2010 (14 يوليو 2010)

اخي الحبيب
وفقك الله لكل خير
انا رأيي انك تحضر دبلومة في مجال ادارة المشروعات ومنها تقدر تكمل ماجستير ودكتوراه ان شاء الله
وفي نفس الوقت شد حيلك وخد شهادة ال pmp وهي شهادة معترف بها عالميا وتابعة لل pmi برضه
وهي شهادة ممكن تاخدها في خلال شهرين لو شديت حيلك وذاكرت كويس


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (14 يوليو 2010)

هناك فرق
project management هي إدارة أي مشروع في أي مجال،مثل مشروع تجهيز لرحلة ترفيهية ، أوشروع تأسيس مكتب لتجارة الخضار والفواكه، أو مشروع إنشاء مدرسة
construction management هي إدارة مشاريع الإنشاء فقط


----------



## ghazy12 (14 يوليو 2010)

محمد حسبو2010 قال:


> اخي الحبيب
> وفقك الله لكل خير
> انا رأيي انك تحضر دبلومة في مجال ادارة المشروعات ومنها تقدر تكمل ماجستير ودكتوراه ان شاء الله
> وفي نفس الوقت شد حيلك وخد شهادة ال pmp وهي شهادة معترف بها عالميا وتابعة لل pmi برضه
> وهي شهادة ممكن تاخدها في خلال شهرين لو شديت حيلك وذاكرت كويس



شكراا جزيلا على ردك الوافي اخي الكريم, و شكراا على النصيحه الغاليه...

هل تنصحني اخي الكريم ان اتجه لدبلومه او ماجستير في ادارة الاعمال mba, و لكن بها دراسه للمحاسبه و المواد التجاريه, هل هذا في صميم العمل في مجال ادارة المشروعات..؟؟

ام احاول البحث عن دبلومة ادارة مشروعات و هذا للأسف ليس بالسهل او متوفر كثيرا حسب ما بحثت في جامعات و كليات كندا..؟؟؟

اعذرني على كثرة اسئلتي, و لكن احاول ان استقر و ذلك عن طريق سؤال اخواني و اصدقائي من ذوي الخبره مثل حضرتك...

شكرااا مره اخرى على المساعده و جزاك الله خير...


----------



## ghazy12 (14 يوليو 2010)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> هناك فرق
> project management هي إدارة أي مشروع في أي مجال،مثل مشروع تجهيز لرحلة ترفيهية ، أوشروع تأسيس مكتب لتجارة الخضار والفواكه، أو مشروع إنشاء مدرسة
> construction management هي إدارة مشاريع الإنشاء فقط



شكرااا جزيلا اخي الكريم على توضيح الفارق, و على حسب توضيحك و ما فهمته ان ادارة المشروعات افضل من الانحصار في ادارة الانشاء فقط...

و اسمحلي اسألك نفس السؤال لو تكرمت... هل تنصحني بـتحضير mba ام دبلومه او شهاده معتمده في مجال ادارة المشروعات فقط؟؟؟

و شكراا جزيلا على المساعده, و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (14 يوليو 2010)

ممكن اى شخص عادى يدرس PROJECT MANAGEMENT لانها كما قال الاخ الفاضل تختص بـ إدارة أي مشروع في أي مجال، لكن CONSTRUCTION MANAGEMENT صعب على اى شخص عادى لانة يحتوى على مواد متعلقة بالانظمة والتحليل والطرق الانشائية المختلفة لذلك لازم يكون مهندس مدنى اوعمارة وايضا التخطيط والتحكم فى الوقت والجودة والمال..... وعلى فكرة يوجد الكثير من مواد project mngt يتم تدريسها فى الـconstruction


----------



## ghazy12 (14 يوليو 2010)

مهندس احمدسمير قال:


> ممكن اى شخص عادى يدرس PROJECT MANAGEMENT لانها كما قال الاخ الفاضل تختص بـ إدارة أي مشروع في أي مجال، لكن CONSTRUCTION MANAGEMENT صعب على اى شخص عادى لانة يحتوى على مواد متعلقة بالانظمة والتحليل والطرق الانشائية المختلفة لذلك لازم يكون مهندس مدنى اوعمارة وايضا التخطيط والتحكم فى الوقت والجودة والمال..... وعلى فكرة يوجد الكثير من مواد project mngt يتم تدريسها فى الـconstruction



كلامك مظبوط 100% يا باشمهندس, و فعلا شهادة Construction Management تشترط حصول المتقدم على بكالوريوس او على الاقل دبلومه 3 سنين في مجال الهندسه سواء مدنيه او معماريه او تخطيط

و لكن هل Project Management اشمل من Construction..؟؟؟

انا دلوقتي عايز اعرف اتقدم لشهادة Project Mgt ام Construction Mgt..؟؟

و هل احضر دبلومه, ولا شهاده معتمده من كندا و PMI في امريكا, و لا MBA و دي طبعاً ماجستير..؟؟

انا عايز اعرف الاقوى كشهاده و كارير و مستقبل, لأن والله يا باشمهندس انا محتار و احترت اكتر كده.. ارجو المساعده و جزاك الله كل خير على ردك الكريم


----------



## محمد حسبو2010 (14 يوليو 2010)

الأخ الحبيب
انا ملاحظ انك مركز علي موضوع كندا 
لو لاحظت الناس حولك هتلاقي كل التخصصات بتشتغل مفيش مشكلة
بس اهم حاجه تركز في حاجه واحده وتبدع فيها
انت لو عاوز رأيي والحاجه اللي انا لو رجع بي الزمن هعملها هي التركيز على ادارة المشاريع بصفة عامة
وانت ركز على ال pmp لأنها دورة عالمية وناس كتير تتمني تاخدها ومش هتكون مانع انك تاخد دبلومة في ادارة المشاريع
انت بس خد اول خطوة وهتلاقي الطريق اتفتح امامك 
يعمي انت لما تاخد ال pmp هتلاقي فكرك اتغير تماما
اما بالنسبة لل mba هي عبارة عن ماجستير ادارة اعمال وبيركز في ال business اكتر
يعني pmp تؤهلك انك تدير مشروع مهما كان حجمه بكفاءة عالية
mba تؤهلك لإدارة شركة او مجموعة من الادارات
اتوكل على الله ومتضيعش وقت وخد ال pmp وهتعرف معني كلامي ان فكرك هيتغير 
ولو عاوز اجيبلك تليفون معهد ممتاز واسعارة كويسة جدا واوصي عليك كمان مفيش مشكلة
شد جيلك ولا تتردد


----------



## ghazy12 (14 يوليو 2010)

محمد حسبو2010 قال:


> الأخ الحبيب
> انا ملاحظ انك مركز علي موضوع كندا
> لو لاحظت الناس حولك هتلاقي كل التخصصات بتشتغل مفيش مشكلة
> بس اهم حاجه تركز في حاجه واحده وتبدع فيها
> ...



بالفعل يا فندم انا في دماغي اخد CAPM اولا نظراً لأني ماعنديش 4 سنين خبره في المجال علشان اتقدم لامتحان PMP, عندي سنه و نص خبره فقط

و طبعا انا ناوي احضر للـPMP, و يا ريت لو تبعتلي رقم المركز يا فندم و اكون شاكر جداا لحضرتكم و لاهتمامك و ذوقك

اعتقد كده انا همشي في اتجاه Project Manegement و احضر للـCAPM ثم PMP بعد اتمام 4 سنوات خبره في المجال...

احب اعرف رأي حضرتك و رأي باقي الاعضاء الكرام... و جزاك الله كل خير و منتظر رقم المركز بعد اذنك


----------



## محمد حسبو2010 (14 يوليو 2010)

على فكرة مش لازم 4 سنين خبرة
المطلوب 3 سنين او 4500 ساعة على ما اتذكر
0224533664
0100583596
0199939943
[email protected]
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ghazy12 (14 يوليو 2010)

محمد حسبو2010 قال:


> على فكرة مش لازم 4 سنين خبرة
> المطلوب 3 سنين او 4500 ساعة على ما اتذكر
> 0224533664
> 0100583596
> ...



شكرااا جزيلا يا فندم, و انا هتصل بيهم و هستفسر عن كل شئ ان شاء الله... شكراا على اهتمام حضرتك


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (19 يوليو 2010)

لازم تتأكد الاول ان المعهد معتمد من pmi علشان من ضمن متتطلبات التقدم للامتحان شهادة اتمام 35 ساعة تعليمية فى ادارة المشروعات من معهد معترف بة وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (19 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة للدورة المطلوبة من الـ PMI لتستطيع التقديم بها على الـ PMP
هذا الرجل - في الرابط أدناه - يقدم ملفات podcasts ( ملفات صوتية و مرئية ) يشرح فيها إدارة المشاريع
قيمة هذه الملفات 100 دولار تقريبا 
بحسب كلام هذا الرجل ، فإن بشراءك لهذه الملفات و الدراسة من خلالها فإنك قد حققت شرط الـ 35PDU's التي تطلبها الـ PMI للتقديم لاختبار الـ PMP
هل هذا الرجل صادق ؟ لا أعلم بإمكانك التأكد من خلال مراسلة pmi.org
هل هذه الملفات مفيدة و أفضل من الكورسات التقليدية ؟ لا أعلم
لماذا كتبت هذا الرد ؟ لتبيان أن هناك خيار آخر أرخص بكثير من قيمة الدورات التقليدية ( بعد التأكد من الـ PMI ) 

http://www.project-management-prepcast.com/

أنا استمعت للملفات المجانية عن إدارة المشاريع عموما ( و ليست عن الـ PMP ) في هذا الموقع لنفس الشخص و قد كانت ملفات رائعة

http://www.project-management-podcast.com/

وفقك الله تعالى


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
موقع مفيد جدا لكن هل هو معتمد


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (24 يوليو 2010)

انصحك ب construction management لكونك مهندس مدني والمهندس المدني مهندس تنفيذي وليس مهندس تصميم ( معماري ) والتنفيذ مقارب للتشيييدوالله ولي التوفيق


----------



## Jamal (26 أكتوبر 2010)

رقم المشاركة : [14 (permalink)]
مهندس احمدسمير
عضو فعال






جزاك الله خيرا
موقع مفيد جدا


----------



## son of the king (20 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا
موقع مفيد جدا

انا مهندس معماري , ابغي اكون مميز في عملي , و بعمل هجرة لكندا

بس عفوا - انا لسة مش فاهم الفرق بين pmp و pmi
معلش لو ممكن مزيد من التوضيح و الترتيب في الخطوات
و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mohmedkhal (18 فبراير 2012)

انا ايضا حابي ادر ادارة مشاريع في كندا .. ممكن اعرف سعر الكورس كم واي معهد ؟


----------



## arch_hamada (3 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## al7usam7 (2 يوليو 2013)

اللهم إني أسألك من الخير كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم
وأعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم
وأسألك الجنة وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل
و أعوذ بك من النار وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل
وأسألك من الخير ما سألك منه نبيك و رسولك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
و أستعيذك مما أستعاذك منه عبدك و رسولك محمد صلى اللةعليه وسلم
وأسألك ما قضيت لي من أمر أن تجعل عاقبته رشدا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين​


----------



## هانى فضل (20 أغسطس 2013)

على فكره pmp بتحتاج 4500 خبره يعنى بالحسابات حوالى سنتين و3 شهور ثانيا لو عندك قدره ماديه انك تدرس mba فهو افضل وهى شهاده مطلوبه اكتر والموضوع تعدى انها مجرد شهاده ادارة اعمال فان كان لديك القدره توكل على الله وعلى فكره انا معايا pmp وهى طبعا شهاده قويه بس فى النهايه mba اقوى بمراحل والله الموفق


----------

